# Mystery Shotgun



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

When I was a kid, my first shotgun was a 20 ga. single shot break down that had no hammer -just the top thumb lever and a safety button.(That was maybe 50 yrs ago.) Ive looked off and on for years but haven't seen one since. Does anyone have any idea what gun brand and/or model that might have been??? Possibly any for sale??


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Sounds like it might have been a Remington SPR 100. These were also known as an IZH before Remington but it...but they were popular for kids who struggled with the hammer.

And I do not know of any for sale.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I started hunting with a hammer-less H&R 16 ga single. It was probably made in the late 20's and my Grandfathers gun, then my dads first gun, then mine. Killed a lot of game with that gun and still have it.
I believe Savage also made a model but might have been a bit later.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Papaw is right, Savage made one also. My Dad ordered it when my oldest brother was ready to start shooting. Nice little .410 with 26" barrel that I'd never part with. Haven't seen any of the hammer-less singles for sale for many years.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

c.j., Might be a Savage Model 220. Saw a couple of 20's on gunbroker.com, one of them looked pretty nice in the photos.


----------



## Fishcally Irresponsible (Mar 11, 2006)

Did it look like this?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fishcally Irresponsible said:


> Did it look like this?


No. It looked like an o/u but with one barrel. Smooth sloping, riser with the safety button, then the thumb lever. As I recall, it was a common, but quality, brand. I really seldom missed a target with that gun either running or flying. No clue what eventually happened to it but my dad was continually buying/trading guns.
Checked out the gunbroker site. The Savage 220L is close but if memory serves me, the thumb lever was on top of the receiver. I searched there on "single shot" and all of them had the hammer action.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

CJ, Just checked my hammerless single & it is a Savage model 220A in .410. Not sure if a picture would help but, if so, let me know & I'll try to upload one.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Like to see the picture! Thx.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll try to load it today ........ I'm technologically challenged, so no guarantees !!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks to T180 for solving the mystery. I'm now sure the gun was a Savage 220A 20 gauge. Something I never knew is that all guages of barrels would fit the receiver and various caliber rifle barrels were available when the gun was originally manufactured. I am keeping my eyes open to try to locate one possibly for my grandson to learn gun handling and hunting as I did.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Thanks to T180 for solving the mystery. I'm now sure the gun was a Savage 220A 20 gauge. Something I never knew is that all guages of barrels would fit the receiver and various caliber rifle barrels were available when the gun was originally manufactured. I am keeping my eyes open to try to locate one possibly for my grandson to learn gun handling and hunting as I did.


Looks like there is one for sale out in gunsamerica.com for $135...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Dang, thought they'd be worth more.

CJ, glad I could help.


----------

